# wjjones



## moapa (Dec 1, 2011)

WJ:

Thank you for repositioing my "update for spring 7190j" post. Since it is redundant I want to delete it. Can you explain how to delete this post?

Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

moapa said:


> WJ:
> 
> Thank you for repositioing my "update for spring 7190j" post. Since it is redundant I want to delete it. Can you explain how to delete this post?
> 
> Thanks



I will take care of it for you....


----------

